# Josef Fritzl



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone watch the documentary about this last night? 

It is beyond belief!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ohh maaan i so wanted to watch that  was  it intersting ? xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I watched, i cant believe the mother didnt have a clue for all those years


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I missed it. Is it repeated?


----------

